# teacher packages



## jden (Jan 12, 2012)

hi, me and my wife are looking at teacher posts and would like some information please.
She is a music teacher and when we find jobs it doesn't really mention how much she is likley to be earning and if any what packages usually come with these jobs. 
Do you get accommodation allowances, utility alowances etc?
Also if so what is the standard of accommodation like?


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

jden said:


> hi, me and my wife are looking at teacher posts and would like some information please.
> She is a music teacher and when we find jobs it doesn't really mention how much she is likley to be earning and if any what packages usually come with these jobs.
> Do you get accommodation allowances, utility alowances etc?
> Also if so what is the standard of accommodation like?


Hi,

My wife and I are also teachers. We have just secured jobs. Packages vary but if you would like to PM me I can give you an indication of what we have been offered.

In short, accommodation, flight home and medical insurance are likely to feature somewhere on the majority of packages.


----------



## jden (Jan 12, 2012)

rustysmart said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are also teachers. We have just secured jobs. Packages vary but if you would like to PM me I can give you an indication of what we have been offered.
> 
> In short, accommodation, flight home and medical insurance are likely to feature somewhere on the majority of packages.


thanks, I can't send pm's as yet but if you could pm me that would be great.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Won't let me PM you either?! Message me when you can, I would be happy to give you an indication of packages if/when you need to know more info


----------



## lolapinola (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi sorry to jump in but I'm also in this situation! I've researched it quite a bit but also wondered if there is room for negotiation with packages and offers?


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

lolapinola said:


> Hi sorry to jump in but I'm also in this situation! I've researched it quite a bit but also wondered if there is room for negotiation with packages and offers?


The answer is yes, but I would be careful how much you ask for - I did not want to come across as rude. For me, I have never negotiated a contract before. As a teacher in the UK, I always accepted what I was offered (spine point, TLR etc.). I get the impression there is some room for discussion but I am not sure how much they would change for you - I suppose it is dependent on circumstances.


----------



## teacherdubai (Jan 14, 2012)

jden said:


> hi, me and my wife are looking at teacher posts and would like some information please.
> She is a music teacher and when we find jobs it doesn't really mention how much she is likley to be earning and if any what packages usually come with these jobs.
> Do you get accommodation allowances, utility alowances etc?
> Also if so what is the standard of accommodation like?


I know of a temporary music teacher job which might be coming up in a very goof Dubai school. What qualifications/ experience does your wife have?


----------



## yazmin182 (Jan 6, 2012)

teacherdubai said:


> I know of a temporary music teacher job which might be coming up in a very goof Dubai school. What qualifications/ experience does your wife have?



I am also looking for a teaching position in Dubai. After some research, I can see that the price fluctuates greatly from 7,000-20,000 AED a month! I only have 3 years teaching experience, but 2 of them are in the Middle East which I consider an asset. Of course I do not want to ask for too much, but I don't want to ask for something lower than what I can get. Difficult!


----------



## Lewy1983 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am looking for an Art and Design secondary position in Dubai. I am into my fourth year of teaching and am finding it hard going separating the good schools from the potentially bad ones. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

If you look on TES website, international jobs and zone into Asia there are usually plenty of oversea's jobs advertised. Just skim through for your area of choice and see what is about, failing that have a look on particular school websites and see what is being advertised. Everything depends on what you are looking for, which curriculum, area etc. I've found most oversea's advertisements do not disclose salary but do tell you in brief what overseas package is being offered, ie tax free salary, annual air flight to home country, accommodation and so on. My advice is if you are interested in a position then contact the school directly and ask the questions to fill in the gaps. It's difficult to say what schools are 'good' and which not so good as each will have pro's and con's. If you get info off a disgruntled person you may not receive a fully informed overview of said school so I wouldn't base any commitment or decision on what anyone says. If you are serious about making a move why not try and visit and make appointments to view schools why you are in Dubai? It's a life changing decision and experience!! Good luck to you all


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> If you look on TES website, international jobs and zone into Asia there are usually plenty of oversea's jobs advertised. Just skim through for your area of choice and see what is about, failing that have a look on particular school websites and see what is being advertised. Everything depends on what you are looking for, which curriculum, area etc. I've found most oversea's advertisements do not disclose salary but do tell you in brief what overseas package is being offered, ie tax free salary, annual air flight to home country, accommodation and so on. My advice is if you are interested in a position then contact the school directly and ask the questions to fill in the gaps. It's difficult to say what schools are 'good' and which not so good as each will have pro's and con's. If you get info off a disgruntled person you may not receive a fully informed overview of said school so I wouldn't base any commitment or decision on what anyone says. If you are serious about making a move why not try and visit and make appointments to view schools why you are in Dubai? It's a life changing decision and experience!! Good luck to you all


To echo what Pink Fairie has already said, loads of jobs appearing on the TES at the mo as most contract renewals are taking place at the minute, or took place just before Christmas.

If a particular school takes your fancy that is not currently advertising, there is no harm in emailing off a letter and CV. My wife and I emailed a school in September and I heard back this month to say that they are interested - I accepted a job before Christmas so couldn't take them up on their offer but was nice to hear from them.


----------



## joseph274 (Jan 24, 2012)

teacherdubai said:


> I know of a temporary music teacher job which might be coming up in a very goof Dubai school. What qualifications/ experience does your wife have?


hi there thanks for the reply, i have had to log in under another name, she has her degree in music and pgce quals. she has been teaching for around 5 years, what school is the job coming up?


----------

